# Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth UPDATE: Doctor says Candy may cause Odom's erratic play



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

Freaking Fat ***

He should concentrate on dunking the ball rather than dunking Oreos in milk.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

He should spend more time practicing his jump shot, rather than shopping and eating frickin candy.

God damnit Odom!!!:wtf::wtf:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

But holy crap...they just showed him without his shirt on in the locker room on ESPN...the dude is ripped.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

Thats incredible, he sure doesn't play with the energy you'd think he'd get from all that sugar. Explains alot about his lack of focus the man must still be hitting the weed if he got the munchies that bad. He needs some damn brain food.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

ha crazy. Dwight Howard loves him some Mcy Ds...these guys' job is to wor out and stay physical fit, they burn that junk off in 30 minutes


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

See Avatar... I'm sorry for calling you a fat *** candyman. lol.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

lol you guys are fast, changed avatars already haha
Candy man FTWWWWWWWW


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

ladies and gentlemen...we have a nickname...


The Candyman stepped up today!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

that's hilarious.. LO is crazy. i laughed out loud when trevor said "i don't know how he even has teeth left"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

plays when he's hurt, never opens his mouth to take a jab at his teammates, never complains about his minutes or role in this team, and great fashion sense 


i love lamar odom:rofl:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

OMG Basel those pics are ****ing hillarious


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

Basel, those are some priceless pics! :lol:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

You know what, this video really does explain a LOT about Lamar. :laugh:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

wouldnt he get diabetes at this rate?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*

espn link here. same video, but there's an article with some additional information http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2009/news/story?id=4210985


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Sportswriters and fans have proposed numerous theories for Lamar Odom's up-and-down play, but here is a new one: Odom's fondness for candy.
> 
> In an essay titled "Lamar Odom, Sweet Tooth and Erratic Play," Dr. Daniel Amen writes that Odom's massive *consumption of candy leads to a sugar high and then a crash, evidence of which can be seen on the basketball court.*
> 
> ...


Should I be laughing, or concerned?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> Should I be laughing, or concerned?


whatever...too late now to do anything about it until next year...You dont want to throw a dudes habits off in the Finals. Let him eat his candy for another two weeks and send him to the Betty Ford Candy Clinic in the offseason if he is gonna stay with the Lakers.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Like I said, this explains a lot about Odom. Things as simple as consuming too much sugar may seem sort of "stupid" in terms of affecting player's games on the court, but it does have an effect. Look at a (different) case with Chris Kamen; he was given the wrong type of medication for his ADD and when finally given the right meds and dosage, he had the best year of his career. I bet Radmanovic would benefit from a similar sort of examination by a neurologist.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> whatever...too late now to do anything about it until next year...You dont want to throw a dudes habits off in the Finals. Let him eat his candy for another two weeks and send him to the Betty Ford Candy Clinic in the offseason if he is gonna stay with the Lakers.


Yeah, he can't stop now. During the offseason, Odom needs to hire a nutritionist and start taking adderall.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Btw, sugar is a downer, it's a common misnomer that it builds up any sort of real sustained energy. You crash bad with sugar more often than you get a high from it.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Holy crap! At least he sounds coherent in this interview...unlike most others!!!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

man,lamar really doesnt take good care of his body unlike some athletes. lucky for him though because genetically speaking he's blessed with a very good physique and a high rate of metabolism. with a good nutritionist/trainer, lamar odom can be a top 20 player in this league.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

cant we just keep some skittles on the bench? No reason to try and wean him off the stuff now


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

If we cover the ball in a delicious candy coating will Lamar play (wait for it) hungrier?

Maybe if we use redvines instead of the regular net, Lamar will take it to the hole more often.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> If we cover the ball in a delicious candy coating will Lamar play (wait for it) hungrier?
> 
> Maybe if we use redvines instead of the regular net, Lamar will take it to the hole more often.


lol...very nice


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> If we cover the ball in a delicious candy coating will Lamar play (wait for it) hungrier?


:laugh:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> If we cover the ball in a delicious candy coating will Lamar play (wait for it) hungrier?
> 
> Maybe if we use redvines instead of the regular net, Lamar will take it to the hole more often.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

my first thought was diabetes as well


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


>


I think he needs to stay more focused on the target... perhaps a delicious donut would do the trick?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Funny pictures, haha.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Lamar Odom's Sweet Tooth*



chairman5 said:


> wouldnt he get diabetes at this rate?


As a diabetic myself, people who eat lots of sweets cannot "catch" diabetes...this is a myth. Diabetes is caused by a combination of genetic and pancreatic factors. However, two of the classic symptoms of people with unknown and untreated diabetes are a craving for sugar (i.e. sweets, candy etc.) and a lack of consistant energy. Therefore, looking at Lamar's play, there may be something to this. I wonder if he gets tested for diabetes by the training staff???


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

You guys are killing me. :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

According to a followup on ESPN, Odom has received endorsement offers from candy companies.

bahaha!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:laugh:


He could be a literal delivery candyman, sort of like an ice cream truck. Did you see how much candy was in his backseat? Good Lord


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Odom: The Games I Play Well, I Eat Candy For Breakfast...I'll Have To Eat Candy For Breakfast

4:25 in...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGFS5RJ66-I&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> According to a followup on ESPN, Odom has received enforcement offers from candy companies.
> 
> bahaha!


What exactly is he going to be enforcing?

This thread is hilarious.. :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What exactly is he going to be enforcing?
> 
> This thread is hilarious.. :laugh:


Eating candy for breakfast. What did you think?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> Eating candy for breakfast. What did you think?


I believe you meant 'endorsement' offers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I believe you meant 'endorsement' offers.


Thank you captain obvious.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> Thank you captain obvious.


Sounds like you need some candy.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I love this thread


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Thank you captain obvious.


:rotf:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------

